# SRAM Wheels??



## rollin nolan

Anybody hear anything about SRAM's wheels yet?


----------



## heliskyr

Well, the company that owns SRAM also owns Zipp, who make some pretty fine wheels IMO.

If I was the SRAM CEO, I'd focus on the Zipp brand for the top offerings, as they clearly have the racing credibility. Maybe let the SRAM name overtake the Flashpoint brand. But the Zipp name is already there in terms of reputation, so I wouldn't want to detract from that,


----------



## david462

There supposedly going to be mid-level zipp wheels. Actually probably all gonna be aluminum/clincher to stay under $1000. Interbike will tell more.


----------



## jderreks

Sram is going to keep the Zipp brand as a separate high end brand. The sram wheels coming out will certainly benefit from the expertise that comes with Zipp, but they will be separate groups. The idea is to introduce affordable (that being sort of relative) carbon wheels to the public.


----------



## Bry03cobra

Could the CSC wheels be rebadged as SRAM?


----------



## teffisk

Is CSC going to use SRAM?


----------



## Bry03cobra

teffisk said:


> Is CSC going to use SRAM?


-----------------
CSC is done after this season-SaxoBank is the new sponsor.

I was refering to the Zipp/CSC wheelset. Alloy clincher rims (I heard the rims are made by DtSwiss) with Zipp hubs. 32 hole F+R. Under 1500gms for the pair. They are no longer on Zipps website. Maybe reduce the spoke count, use bladed spokes. Use 202 carbon rims for the "Red" wheelset. Use the Alloy rims for "Force" wheelset. Use standard spokes for the "Rival" wheelset. I haven't heard if this is what they are doing....just me thinking out loud.


----------



## Bry03cobra

here is a pic of the CSC/Zipp wheelset


----------



## teffisk

i was just refering to the team in general. I know csc/saxo used sram a little.


----------



## Bry03cobra

i dont think CSC used any SRAM.....However I think Cervelo is big fans of SRAM, I was told(not sure if true) that Vroomen had some design input with RED. He was rollin on the prototype RED stuff in 07. So he did have some input on testing, not positive on design though. 

With that said, my guess is that TeamCervelo will be on RED


----------



## teffisk

this looks like csc on sram to me


----------



## Bry03cobra

Thanks for the schoolin.....where is that pic from? I have heard the stories that Riis buys his components, has no sponsor for them. This way he can choose what the team likes best, not sure if this is true. Since Zipp is a sponsor, kinda surprised haven't seen more SRAM on CSC before. I don't think one is really better than the other. Its just which is more comfy to the indivdiual. I use all RED except for cassette. The main reason I went with SRAM was beacause the hood fit my hand better. The RED cassette shifted fine. Sram just needs more ranges. I run a 12-23 ultegra, and a 15-27 ultegra for hilly rides(its on its way, haven't used it yet). Sorry to take it off of the wheel topic.....


----------



## teffisk

its from the facebook group "official rules of the euro cyclist." Its pretty funny but I really like it for the pics.


----------



## encomium

that is an interesting picture indeed....new Bell volt helmets, Saxo bank jerseys, this is during TdF08 or after as I believe the jerseys were only used from TdF onwards.


----------



## Kenacycle

Sram carbon wheel.. http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=628


----------



## Andrea138

Flashy. The Memphis in me loves it.


----------



## peterjones

I really wish I hadn't seen this thread. Those would look way too good on my R3/Red unit.


----------



## teffisk

quite good looking but quite heavy. I'll have to see the prices


----------



## stunzeed

SRAM website is updated with them, they are heavy and come don't come in a midrange depth, seems to be a 20 a 60 and I think 80mm


----------



## peterjones

I'll be curious to see what they cost. The 60 looks and sounds like it would be a pretty beefy wheel. Rated up to 220# so hopefully would hold up to everday riding.


----------



## rollin nolan

Well that's a disappointment. Those are Flash Points with a different color scheme. The weights, specs and even names are exactly the same. S40 = FP40, etc. I was really hoping that they'd leave Flash Point and obviously Zipp alone and have the SRAM wheels compete in the Kysrium / Fulcrum segment.

SRAM if you're listening, please build us a sub 1,400 gram aluminum clincher with as much aero as possible. I'm not expecting 404s, but it should be easy for Zipp's wind tunnel engineers to design something more slippery than the Mavic R-Sys. If you build it we will come.


----------



## Getoutandride

had the email from sram through today 

the full carbon set look awesome a must have for anyone with full sram red


----------



## teffisk

what full carbon set?

and btw, the sram wheels aren't exactly flashpoints. they are slightly lighter. I am guess diff hubs and spokes on the same rims. But they are definitely better looking


----------



## function

Bry03cobra said:


> Thanks for the schoolin.....where is that pic from? I have heard the stories that Riis buys his components, has no sponsor for them. This way he can choose what the team likes best, not sure if this is true.


CSC wasn't on SRAM at the time (i don't know about '09), that bike was Riis' personal bike and he tends to try out different components.


----------



## rhane

Does anybody know when the SRAM wheels will be available in the states?


----------



## bigjohnson54

They were at www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Having a wheel line allows Sram to offer just about everything that Shimano and Campy do except for pedals. And it's not hard for them to do now that they own Zipp. 
The Sram wheels will be rebadged Zipp designs at least for the first generation.


----------



## cyclevt

*Now!*



rhane said:


> Does anybody know when the SRAM wheels will be available in the states?


I raced the CO State Cross championships on 12/7 and saw a few sets in the pits, so I'd say that SOMEONE in the US has them!

I was in deep, deep oxygen deprivation to know if anyone was actually racing on them.


----------



## rhane

*SRAM S60 vs Zipp 404*

So we've got Zipp, Flashpoint, and now an SRAM wheel - arguably all from the exact same mold. If I'm not correct here, please let me know. 

My question is, SRAM S60 vs the Zipp 404 - what are the real differences? Dimples on the 404, possibly a lighter carbon layup, different hub and spokes? Aero-wise, does anyone have an opinion on the SRAM S60 vs the Zipp 404? 

What about the S60 vs the S80? I know that a lot of triathletes use a Zipp 404 front and 808 rear, but how much more aero is this than the 404 alone or the 808 alone? At this point, are we really only talking about fractions of a second or are the time savings really going to be noticeable?

Crosswinds and the S80/Zipp 808 - some people say this wheel is fine in the winds and others say they are blown all over the road. Can anyone offer feedback? 

Last, does everyone agree that a solid investment would be the 404 over the 808 - or in this case, the S60 over the S80?


----------



## aussiebullet

rhane said:


> So we've got Zipp, Flashpoint, and now an SRAM wheel - arguably all from the exact same mold. If I'm not correct here, please let me know.
> 
> My question is, SRAM S60 vs the Zipp 404 - what are the real differences? Dimples on the 404, possibly a lighter carbon layup, different hub and spokes? Aero-wise, does anyone have an opinion on the SRAM S60 vs the Zipp 404?
> 
> What about the S60 vs the S80? I know that a lot of triathletes use a Zipp 404 front and 808 rear, but how much more aero is this than the 404 alone or the 808 alone? At this point, are we really only talking about fractions of a second or are the time savings really going to be noticeable?
> 
> Crosswinds and the S80/Zipp 808 - some people say this wheel is fine in the winds and others say they are blown all over the road. Can anyone offer feedback?
> 
> Last, does everyone agree that a solid investment would be the 404 over the 808 - or in this case, the S60 over the S80?


For 2009 the zipp rims have changed the shape of their 404/808 rims to a wider profile now the same as the 1080 and 202 which was redesigned a year or 2 ago. l think all the major areo wheel manufacturers are going to wider rims and fairings like the HED Jet C2's and ardenes, l'd love a pair of Jet C2 90's or 1080's to race on but that damn uci mob says no way! If HED or Zipp submitted a wheelset to the uci for testing than their sales of these wheelset would go through the roof, the amont of threads l have read over the years on various forums where people get suggested wheelsets for racing only to shy away to something else because of the uci, it will be interesting to see if bontrager brings out their new deep wheelset that Lance & Lyphimer were testing for the tour and wheather or not they ride them during a road stage.


----------



## rhane

So would you guys recommend the S60 over the S80 for a set ot tri wheels? Ideally, an S80 rear and S60 front would be nice - but they aren't selling individually. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Cyclo-phile

The pics on the SRAM website make it look like all three models are clinchers with aluminum brake tracks. That might explain the weight issue mentioned in a previous post.

rhane, the S60 looks like the best all-around choice of the 3.


----------



## teffisk

rhane said:


> So would you guys recommend the S60 over the S80 for a set ot tri wheels? Ideally, an S80 rear and S60 front would be nice - but they aren't selling individually. Any thoughts on this?


S80s. For aerodynamics (tris) the weight is well worth the aero benefit. and they will keep speed really well instead of accelerate well, which im assuming is a good thing unless youre into crits


----------



## alex0220

I heard that Zipps are still handmade in Indiana
The SRAM line is Taiwan made. Is that correct?


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Anyone able to buy just a rear? I need a s80 to use with my Rolf Vigor front. Ugly setup but I am my only sponsor.


----------



## Getoutandride

i know they can be ordered individually in aus

beautiful wheelset, the 60's arent light but they sure are stong! training/racing wheelset perfect!


----------



## alias33

I looking at a set of S60's for my 5.5 madone any thoughts? Its either those or a set of bontrager race x lites. not sure on teh weights of those but I really want a set of cf wheels for the bling and the aero efficency.


----------



## SaraJBC

*SRAM Wheelsets*

I have been racing in triathlons for about a year and a half now and am looking for cost-effective ways that I can upgrade my Cannondale road bike until I feel like I'm ready to invest in a good tri bike. Good wheels seem like my best bet right now since I am still riding with the Shimano WH-RS-10 wheels that came with the bike.

I LOVE the way the SRAMs wheels look and they seem like a reasonable amount for me to spend right now, so that is what I am leaning towards.

Questions:
If I buy these wheels, can I leave them on all the time, or should they only be used when I'm racing?
If I can/do leave them on all the time, would it make more sense to buy the 40's instead of the 60's? 
If I can't leave them on all the time, do I need to buy a new cassette or is moving it from one wheel to another not a big deal?
How will I know if I need to replace the brakes on my bike as well as the wheels?

Appreciate any advice people can offer... Thank you!!


----------



## master2129

SaraJBC said:


> I have been racing in triathlons for about a year and a half now and am looking for cost-effective ways that I can upgrade my Cannondale road bike until I feel like I'm ready to invest in a good tri bike. Good wheels seem like my best bet right now since I am still riding with the Shimano WH-RS-10 wheels that came with the bike.
> 
> I LOVE the way the SRAMs wheels look and they seem like a reasonable amount for me to spend right now, so that is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> Questions:
> If I buy these wheels, can I leave them on all the time, or should they only be used when I'm racing?
> If I can/do leave them on all the time, would it make more sense to buy the 40's instead of the 60's?
> If I can't leave them on all the time, do I need to buy a new cassette or is moving it from one wheel to another not a big deal?
> How will I know if I need to replace the brakes on my bike as well as the wheels?
> 
> Appreciate any advice people can offer... Thank you!!


Sara, yes, you can keep them on all the time. I suggest the S60's if you are looking for more aerodynamics. S40's if you tend to climb a lot on your routes. The cassette you currently have should work just fine. Your brake calipers should be fine. It's the pads you need to watch out for.


----------



## alias33

I love my new sram S60 wheelset I put them on my new madone 6.5 P1 and it flies, great dampening ability too!


----------



## plecko

how about a photo of madone with 60's?:thumbsup:


----------



## plecko

photo of 6.5 w/ 60's?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Just found this thread -- I just ordered a 2010 S60/S80 combo for my tarmac in stealth grey. I'll post up when they get here and when I have a few hundred on them.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Wheels are here... sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## asad137

Stealth Grey = way better than the standard Red and White. Nice choice. Can'tt ell -- do the SRAM wheels have a toroidal shape of some sort?

Asad


----------



## mjdwyer23

Same toroidal shape as the zipp big brothers. You can buy individually as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Just put on my first 40 miles of the year. Not too hilly, 1200 feet of climbing. This wheelset is awesome! They roll fast and smooth on the flats and fly uphill as well. I am VERY happy with my decision. The wind starting getting pretty strong and gusty towards the end, but the wheels handled it just fine.


----------



## ciclistarapido

Hey - just for your Info:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270509116734&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:DE:1123

Pretty cheap.


----------



## WileyOne2

*Better Late Than Never*

Just came across this thread and thought I'd update as I just put a set of S60's on my Trek Equinox 9.0.

They had an immediate effect over my usual 20k blast. I reckon they are worth somewhere in the region of 90 seconds over this distance in similar conditions. They feel really good, seem to dampen road vibrations, they sound great, didn't flex when I stomped up a hill and didn't seem to suffer from any kind of sail effect in cross winds either.

The fact they look really cool also adds to it too, now all I need are the 2010 grey decals and I'll be all good!


----------



## z1ppster

SNAP @ WileyOne2, oh and i went from the stealth Black decals to the Racin' RED!


----------



## WileyOne2

Now that's nice!!!!!!! 

Very Dull question but what inner tubes do you use? I'm using valve extenders atm but would prefer a massively long valve.


----------



## z1ppster

ta... love the wheels .. 

not a dull one at all as i also had the same problem.

im using bontranger 80mm xxxlite tubes as there the only 80mm i can get round here  

ive actually shrink wrapped the valves to stop the rattling that was driving me mad on long rides


----------



## skyliner1004

My S30 Sprint on my 2010 LOOK 566:


----------



## j.nissen

Interesting. I am currently building a new Triathlon bike, with an Author Tri frame, SRAM Force w/ R2C shifters and have decided on SRAM S80 wheelset. I've been following the discussion here as well, and people seem to be satisfied with SRAM's wheel adventures.


----------



## skyliner1004

j.nissen said:


> Interesting. I am currently building a new Triathlon bike, with an Author Tri frame, SRAM Force w/ R2C shifters and have decided on SRAM S80 wheelset. I've been following the discussion here as well, and people seem to be satisfied with SRAM's wheel adventures.


the s80 is a damn heavy wheelset... aluminum brake surface is good, but heavy. Go with china carbon wheels. you can buy 2 sets for the price of 1, literally.


----------



## j.nissen

skyliner: What "china wheelset" can be recommendede?

I've also looked at HED Stinger 9 I believe...


----------



## skyliner1004

j.nissen said:


> skyliner: What "china wheelset" can be recommendede?
> 
> I've also looked at HED Stinger 9 I believe...



go to the wheels subforum and the thread(s) are there. The china carbon wheels are super cheap, and super light for the money. they have 38mm, 50mm, and some other deeper rims up to 88mm deep. They use Chosen hubs with different colors at the same price; chosen hubs are good.


----------



## Kristatos

Hey - those of you on the S60s - any chance you guys could post up some reviews either here or in the reviews area? I also started a thread in "wheels & tires" as I'm trying to get some real world experiences with these hoops. TIA.


----------



## Sasquatch

Hey Kristatos, I run S60s on my TCR Advanced and find them quite heavy. though note that the lightest wheels I have tried were Am Classic 420s. 

Compared to the 420s the S60s are a wee bit harder to spin up, and though I have not tried them on any sustained climbs, i'm sure they;ll be a bit harder on those too.

Nevertheless, I love these wheels when riding on open flat roads. Once they get up to speed, they are easier to maintain tempo than the 420s. 

I cannot comment on the bombproofness of these wheels as I ride in very good quality roads (whereas I rid eon crappy roads with the 420s).

Good luck making a decision on the purchase. 

If the Shimano C50s were at the same price of the S60s, I would have gone with those (lighter by 100 grams I think).


----------



## Kristatos

Thanks - this helps a ton! I am actually on 420s right now so your perspective is valuable. The weight is not my main concern since I can always run the 420s if I'll be climbing a bunch. At any rate, good food for thought as I consider the S60s. Thanks for taking the time. 



Sasquatch said:


> Hey Kristatos, I run S60s on my TCR Advanced and find them quite heavy. though note that the lightest wheels I have tried were Am Classic 420s.
> 
> Compared to the 420s the S60s are a wee bit harder to spin up, and though I have not tried them on any sustained climbs, i'm sure they;ll be a bit harder on those too.
> 
> Nevertheless, I love these wheels when riding on open flat roads. Once they get up to speed, they are easier to maintain tempo than the 420s.
> 
> I cannot comment on the bombproofness of these wheels as I ride in very good quality roads (whereas I rid eon crappy roads with the 420s).
> 
> Good luck making a decision on the purchase.
> 
> If the Shimano C50s were at the same price of the S60s, I would have gone with those (lighter by 100 grams I think).


----------

